# Cone in the crate?



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Brom was neutered today. He is doing pretty well, not too groggy at all. But he is licking a little bit.

I am planning to stay home tomorrow to make sure he is ok but I have to go to the doctor and he will have to go in his crate. Is it ok to put a cone on him in the crate so he can't lick while I am gone or is this a bad idea?

Thanks


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I personally could not FIT the dog with the e-collar (cone) on inside the crate. So she slept outside the crate on her dog bed for 2 weeks post surgery. And when I left the house during the day I left her inside the "dog room" a small uncarpeted room next to my kitchen.

Can you keep him inside a small room while you go to the Dr?

Can you put a tee shirt on the dog to cover his stitches? i did this on my female, dont' have a male so I can't tell if the tee shirt would cover or not. Tie up the loose ends and put a thick rubber band over the knot to keep it from coming undone and the dog walking on the shirt and getting to the stitches.

My friend who is a small animal vet told me NO Licking Allowed at all, period. So I would say do what ever you can to prevent the licking. If that means putting the cone on and keeping him outside the crate the do just that. If he can fit in the crate and turn around without getting caught up then the cone on inside the crate might be ok.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I was thinking it wasn't a good idea but I wanted to make sure. 

I don't know if a t-shirt would work. Brom has a thing for chewing on fabric and I think that I would come home to a chewed t-shirt and licked stitches.  

The only room that I can put him in is my bathroom and honestly the "floor" section of the bedroom isn't much bigger than his crate  I could put him in my bedroom but then he will have to be alone in there because if I left him with Iorek they would wrestle which is worse than him licking. I don't know how he would be left alone in the bedroom with Iorek in his crate in the dining room. They are used to being together all the time (next to each other in separate crates while we are out) Also, the bedroom has his fabric beds and our blankets and other fabric...which is not good for his chewing habits.

I should only be gone for an hour or so and my husband *should* be home about a 1/2 hour after I leave for the doctor so he should be ok for that long in his crate without the cone, I hope! And then hopefully by the next day it shouldn't be so bothersome to him.

Thank you for the advice


----------

